

Cuil Whipped. Cuil has dropped to almost zero usage share. - DabAsteroid
http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?sample=18&qprid=38&qpcustom=Cuil&qpsp=3497&qpnp=34&qptimeframe=D

======
SwellJoe
This is sort of silly. Cuil _never_ got above "almost zero" usage share. There
was a horribly ill-timed splash during launch which resulted in a lot of
visits for a week or two--they were obviously way too early, since most Cuil
searches are disappointments. So, none of those user stuck around.

Cuil was stillborn...it hasn't "dropped", because there was no room at the
bottom for it to go lower. The chart just shows a spike like the one that
happens to every new startup that gets some press.

